# Happy Birthday Jaybo



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy birthday Jaybo! May you have as many as me and more!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Jaybo! I hope your day is special and that Dixie makes you a fantastic birthday cake!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 

Seeing as how it's my birthday, I want to give back to the community. So, I declare today a massive discount holiday shopping day. Go forth and spend massive amounts of money on deeply discounted knick knacks for quickly forgotten holiday parties! 

Dixie is looking at me and shaking her head. She says I'm an idiot. She's probably right.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Jaybo!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Indeed, Happy Birthday


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jaybo!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL - Happy Birthday Jaybo. Hope you had a sensational day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jaybo!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday! May your animated props move, and your static props not.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Jaybo! Dixie better be nice, or I'll send ya' some birthday grasshoppers...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Jaybo....hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday Jaybo!


----------

